# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Khám phá 1001 " chuyện ấy" lạ lùng của người Việt - chuyen ay cua nguoi viet

## thienthantuyet

*Khi đã cạy cửa nhà thiếu nữ mới lớn để chui vào ngủ thăm, hai người chỉ được trò chuyện, tâm sự ở tư thế... chung chăn, chung gối mà không được chạm vào người nhau.*

*Ngủ thăm... ngủ thật*

Đây là một tục lệ đã có hàng nghìn năm tuổi của đồng bào các dân tộc thiểu sốThái, Mông, Dao, Mường…ở Mường Lát (Thanh Hóa). Khi màn đêm buông, các chàng trai trẻ đã để ý cô gái mà mình thích từ trước, ém sẵn ở bên nhà để tìm cơ hội vào ngủ thăm. Nếu thấy đèn trong buồng của cô gái còn sáng, tức là chưa có ai đến “tranh phần”, chàng trai phải tự cạy cửa để vào nhà. Vào được rồi, chàng ta sẽ nằm xuống bên cạnh cô gái và phải để tự bàn tay cô gái ấy tắt hay vặn nhỏ ngọn đèn. Hai người chỉ được trò chuyện, tâm sự ở tư thế... chung chăn, chung gối mà không được chạm vào người nhau.


Ngủ thăm đã tác thành cho nhiều đôi lứa 
Người Mường xưa cho rằng, tình cảm không chỉ là chuyện riêng tư của đôi trai gái mà còn là mối quan tâm chung của thổ thần (thần đất, quán xuyến công việc của mỗi nhà), tổ tiên và gia đình. Do đó, người con trai phải cạy cửa vào tận giường để tâm tình cùng người con gái trước sự chứng kiến của ba bề, bốn bên. Hành động cạy cửa cũng chính là dịp để thử tài khéo léo, giỏi giang của chàng trai. Việc “vào tận nhà, xà tận giường” đối tượng cũng chính là dịp để người con trai tìm hiểu gia cảnh của người con gái mà mình có thể lấy làm vợ... Sau khoảng 5 - 6 đêm tìm hiểu như thế, cô gái sẽ có quyền quyết định cho chàng trai “ngủ thật” hay không.

Để được “ngủ thật”, hai người phải thưa với bố, mẹ cả 2 bên gia đình để xem có hợp tuổi không. Khi thời gian “ngủ thật” bắt đầu, cũng là lúc chàng trai phải đến ở làm công cho gia đình cô gái. Cứ ngày đi làm cùng gia đình, tối về ngủ với cô gái mình có ý định tìm hiểu. Trong thời gian này, chàng trai không được về nhà mình, muốn về phải được gia đình cô gái cho phép. Nếu cô gái không thích chàng trai nữa thì cô gái sẽ gói quần áo cùng với một gói cơm nắm cho vào địu và bảo với chàng trai rằng: "Anh cứ về thôi!", như thế có nghĩa là cô gái đã từ chối. Hoặc cũng có khi cô gái bảo: "Hôm qua, em nằm mơ thấy ác mộng", chỉ cần như vậy chàng trai kia đã thừa hiểu…

*Ngủ duông*

Ngủ duông, còn có tên gọi khác là “lướt zướng”, giờ chỉ còn trong tiềm thức của người già dân tộc Cơ-tu ở vùng rừng núi phía tây tỉnh Quảng Nam. Với hình thức đó, trai gái tìm hiểu nhau một cách công khai trong mắt làng bản, không phải giấu diếm, lén lút. Mùa ngủ duông được bắt đầu khi mùa màng đã thu hoạch xong, lúa đã được cất vào kho. Người con trai chọn địa điểm để làm nhà ngủ duông, thường là ở bìa rừng, hoặc ven suối, hay ở trên rẫy. Gọi là nhà, nhưng thực ra đấy là một chiếc chòi nhỏ, được quây bằng cây và lá rừng một cách đơn sơ, đủ chỗ cho hai người ngủ.

Khi nhà đã làm xong, người con trai muốn chọn ý  “trung nhân” của mình là cô gái nào trong làng, thì mang lễ vật đến gia đình cô  gái đó để xin được ngủ duông. Tất nhiên, bố mẹ cô gái không bao giờ từ chối. Về phía cô gái, dù trong bụng chưa ưng, không thích ngủ duông với chàng trai, nhưng khi bố mẹ đã nhận lễ rồi, thì tối tối cô gái vẫn ra ngủ duông với chàng trai nọ. Ngủ duông có thể diễn ra trong 5 tối, 10 tối, hoặc cả tháng. Người con trai, sau khi ngủ duông với một cô gái, thấy không ưng cái bụng, có thể lại mang lễ đến nhà cô gái khác để xin được ngủ duông. Có chàng trai ngủ duông với rất nhiều cô gái. Và ngược lại, không ít cô gái ngủ duông với rất nhiều người con trai trước khi lấy chồng.
Những cụ già dân tộc Cơ-tu cho biết, gọi là ngủ, nhưng ngủ duông, không phải đến để ngủ; đôi trai gái ngủ duông với nhau chỉ được phép tâm sự, tìm hiểu. Đôi nào thật sự hiểu nhau “tâm đầu, ý hợp”, thì chỉ qua một vài đêm ngủ duông là đi đến hôn nhân. Không ít đôi phải mất cả tháng, cả mấy tháng.

Ngoài ra, tuy đôi nam nữ có quyền tự do tìm hiểu nhưng luật tục Cơtu cũng quy định rất rõ và rất nghiêm khắc xử lý những trường hợp quan hệ tình dục bừa bãi hoặc có thai trước khi cưới. Nếu trường hợp này xảy ra, tuỳ ở mức độ vi phạm, thường thì chàng tai bị phạt rất nặng, làng bắt người con trai đó phải giết heo có khi là trâu, bò mang từng phần đến từng gia đình trong làng để tự thú tội và chia cho cả làng cùng ăn; đôi khi phải đền bù cho nhà gái nào là ché, chiêng, đồ trang sức quý... hoặc phải chịu nợ truyền kiếp từ đời này sang đời khác và bị cộng đồng ruồng bỏ không ai tiếp xúc với những con người phạm tục. Sự phạt nặng này từ xa xưa đã ăn sâu vào tiềm thức của mỗi người cho nên nam nữ Cơ Tu khi tiếp xúc, quan hệ tình cảm với nhau đều luôn có ý thức giữ gìn, tôn trọng đạo đức.

*Ngủ lần cuối trước khi ly hôn
*
Người Thái và Khơ Mú quan niệm hôn nhân là rất quan trọng nên khi lấy nhau, tất cả người dân phải bằng mọi cách để gia đình không tan vỡ. Thế nên, nếu xảy đến việc ly hôn, thì việc chia tay cũng hết sức lạ đời. Theo phong tục, một ngày sau khi ra tòa, cặp vợ chồng vừa chia tay phải trở về bản để chuẩn bị làm lễ ly hôn. Theo nghi thức, lễ ly hôn được tổ chức ở nhà người vợ trước. Và cũng như đám cưới, gia đình người vợ phải cho người đi đến các gia đình trong bản mời đại diện đến tham dự. Một ngày sau, đến lượt nhà trai tổ chức nghi lễ tương tự. Cũng có rạp, loa đài mở inh ỏi, cũng mổ bò, mổ lợn tưng bừng và cúng bái tổ tiên.

Kết thúc buổi lễ, đêm hôm ấy, vợ chồng về nhà chung của hai người (trước khi cưới, nhà trai phải dựng nhà trước) và sống với nhau một đêm cuối cùng. Thông thường những đêm như thế này, họ thức với nhau đến sáng để tâm sự và rồi ngày sau đó, người vợ và những đứa con (nếu vợ bị chồng bỏ) sẽ soạn đồ đạc và về nhà ngoại ở, chính thức chia tay nhau. Bắt đầu từ lúc này, họ chỉ còn là vợ chồng cũ và được phép tìm hiểu và xây dựng gia đình với người mới.
*
Đêm đi "sim"*

Đây là một nét sinh hoạt lãng mạn trong tình yêu nam nữ của dân tộc Vân Kiều, Pa Cô ở giữa đại ngàn Trường Sơn. Nam nữ thanh niên đến tuổi hỏi vợ, cưới chồng ban đêm thường không ngủ ở nhà mình mà đến ngủ ở nhà Rông. Có khi từng đôi nam nữ đưa nhau ra chòi canh rẫy để tìm hiểu. Và khi hai bên đã ưng nhau, người con trai phải tặng cho người con gái mình yêu mỗi lần năm, ba đồng bạc trắng hoặc miếng trầu, điếu thuốc, bánh xà phòng thơm... Khi đã nhận quà của nhau, họ tìm người mai mối để thông báo cho cha mẹ hai bên dàn xếp việc dựng vợ gả chồng.

Các đôi trai gái đi “sim” hát giao duyên suốt đêm, sáng sớm họ trở về nhà bắt đầu một ngày lao động bình thường. Rồi đêm sau họ lại tiếp tục dắt nhau đi “sim”. Chàng trai vừa hát xong một câu giao duyên liền cầm cái tù và làm bằng sừng trâu đực, đen bóng đưa lên miệng thổi một hồi. Âm thanh tình yêu được người con trai thổi vang vọng trong màn đêm tĩnh lặng của núi rừng rồi vọng lại nghe hết sức rạo rực. Tình yêu của họ trong sáng và đẹp như đoá hoa rừng.
Trong những lần đi “sim” như thế, nam nữ chỉ nói chuyện tình cảm, quan hệ tình dục là điều cấm kỵ tuyệt đối, ai lỡ vi phạm sẽ bị Giàng phạt nặng, thậm chí còn bị đuổi ra khỏi cộng đồng dân bản.

Cho đến nay, những tập tục quan hệ nam nữ: ngủ thăm, ngủ duông hay đi "sim" đang bị biến tướng. Các cặp đôi trai gái thường tiến xa hơn truyền thống văn hóa độc đáo của dân tộc mình; khi đã phải lòng nhau...

----------

